# Cleveland Point 9/9



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

If anyone is interested in looking for Squire around Cleveland Point - I will be launching sometime between 0630 and 0700 from the VMR ramp at Cleveland.
Tide is 1.74 meters around 0800 - I'll probably stay out till around 11 or 11.30

Note the winds are predicted to be around SSW 14+ knotts


----------

